# New ideas for Odd projects



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

If you like weird trains, check out these cool project ideas. Website is http://www.karenparker.net/PixelMag..._index.htm


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for posting. The first shot of the C&O looks weirdest to me. 

I know the D&H did many experiments to make steam more efficient. 

Since these are prototype, would that qualify as whimsical? 

Dave


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing whtcha can do with Photoshop these days aint it. 

Believe it or not, that 4 truck Climax might be a *real *photo, as such monsters did indeed exist in the geared loco universe.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Climax......4 cylinder? doubt it! ...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Uh, Guys; 

That locomotive is a four cylinder Heisler! Don't know whether a real one existed, but think there's too much cylinder volume for the boiler's steaming ability. 

Just thought you might like to know, 
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops I didnt notice the extra pair of cylinders! they got me  

...but the four truck drive DID exist on the larger geared engines, at least with Shays.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor; 

Yeah, the Shays had quite a few four truck models. Their three cylinder configuration seemed to be up to the task. The other geared guys, not so much. 

David Meashey


----------

